# Suspicious device at Toronto Island Airport 22/10/22



## dapaterson (23 Oct 2022)

Following a scheduled emergency exercise, a suspicious package was located at Toronto Island Arport.  TPS report two persons of interest are in custody, and were planning to conduct a controlled demolition of a suspicious object.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583982686628036609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584012437187018752


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Oct 2022)




----------

